# Adios Amigos Were off to Dallas.....



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Not strictly a Studio post but proberbly one of my last.

Well as of today the house has exchanged contracts and we are off to live in Dallas Texas.

All being well we complete on the 2nd April and going to spend a few days in London then fly across to Dallas from there, business class as well as a treat!!!!

Been a blast on here since I joined in 2008. I had set up Splash N Dash Valeting in 2007 and developed the business to become Mirror Finish Details as it currently stands. 

I will be working for my big brother initially as his electrical company has taken off and he has offered me a position with a salary I cannot refuse, bearing in mind there is no income tax in Texas, VAT is 7% and well gas prices I just wont go there. I will be running his business day to day while he is on site wiring up a new Galleria (Trafford Centre Size) near Dallas Airport. So proud of him and his outlook he now employs over 50 people that were currently out of work.

So will I detail, apart from our cars we are getting there is plenty of family and friends I can do jobs for to keep my hand in, plus I am going to look at restoring a bug. I want to buy a bug and restore it ready for Tristan to have when he is older, 15 over there to drive...Perhaps may go back detailing again if Harv and I fall out...who knows. The detailing bug may be so hard to leave i may do both..

So guys been a pleasure on here, met some really nice people. Got loads of customers who I will miss as well.

I will still be around for a bit and may try to do a post of some of the best cars, we have a lot of packing to do.

Will also have some stuff in the sales section and a couple of cars to offload. 

Cheers guys, keep detailing!!!!!!!!

Steve :buffer:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Good luck then,hope all goes well:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck mate


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Best of luck in the future!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You jammy sod, nearly moved to Mckinney a good few years ago and I still would in a heartbeat. Good luck with teh move and all the best in the future!!!


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! sounds like an amazing experience!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Good luck to you and yours I wish you all success.


Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Best of luck:thumb:
Will you be any where near south fork ranch?
I'm a sad dallas fan


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> You jammy sod, nearly moved to Mckinney a good few years ago and I still would in a heartbeat. Good luck with teh move and all the best in the future!!!


Thats where were going to live, just near the new toll freeway straight to DFW.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Best of luck:thumb:
> Will you be any where near south fork ranch?
> I'm a sad dallas fan


About 8 miles.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

All the best buddy I know where to come when I need to get away :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> About 8 miles.


Lucky sod


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

At least youll be used to the climate,moving from Manchester to Texas.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck and hope the future is good for you and your family, and you are doing the best thing by leaving this useless country. I am glad I did meet you at one of your courses at Shinerama and took on board your advise. 
Andy


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Steve

DW has been a better place for you being on here - always enjoyed your posts whether your work or offering advice. 

I hope you have a blast!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck steve. I know you have been trying to get out there for a while. Make the most of a great opportunity

Matt


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Good luck steve, was a pleasure to have met you,


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck Steve , you know you're not going to be able to keep away from this site or detailing , it's in you for good

See you Saturday


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Best of luck Steve.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Our paths haven't crossed much on DW Steve but best wishes to you and your family for your new life across the pond. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dcj said:


> At least youll be used to the climate,moving from Manchester to Texas.


Average summer weather is 120f with nil rain from May till September.



Buck said:


> Hey Steve
> 
> DW has been a better place for you being on here - always enjoyed your posts whether your work or offering advice.
> 
> I hope you have a blast!


Cheers fella appreciate that, I will not be a sponsor anymore but will join the international sponsor section. I'm not that easy to get rid off. Plus all the big muscle car clubs and monster truck club meets on a Sunday would be hard not to share.



Eric the Red said:


> Good luck steve, was a pleasure to have met you,


And you dude.



G4V JW said:


> Good luck Steve , you know you're not going to be able to keep away from this site or detailing , it's in you for good
> 
> See you Saturday


Look forward to it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All the best Steve and wish you and your family my best wishes.
Do not be a stranger now and mind and check in from time to time.
Gordon.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Who will be my Mr miagi


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> All the best Steve and wish you and your family my best wishes.
> Do not be a stranger now and mind and check in from time to time.
> Gordon.


Would I really stop bugging you Gordon!!!! Hey it's only a few hours from Vegas......SEMA one year????
Appreciate our friendship even if we have had words over the years. Must be a Scottish thing!!!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Would I really stop bugging you Gordon!!!! Hey it's only a few hours from Vegas......SEMA one year????
> Appreciate our friendship even if we have had words over the years. Must be a Scottish thing!!!!


Agreed. But lesser men would still be holding a grudge :thumb:
Get you overnight bag sort and get up here on the 23rd and I will show you as well as a good few other some great Scottish hospitality.
Who needs Vegas. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/4531523779


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good luck with your future Steve


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Best of luck on an awesome move full of potential. Wish out family had the balls to do something like this and get out this country


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

All the best and good luck with what you do


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Agreed. But lesser men would still be holding a grudge :thumb:
> Get you overnight bag sort and get up here on the 23rd and I will show you as well as a good few other some great Scottish hospitality.
> Who needs Vegas.
> 
> ...


I would love to come but running out of days and we would love to get back to Ballater for our 10 year anniversary I think Scotland will be another trip.
I remember the older days of DW and always took inspiration of you and Dave, others who made the forum a real laugh were Epoch and L200 ( i think that was his name) doing detailing in the street with a few beers and BBQ. I know things change and units became the big thing then calling them studios is the kudos now.

I miss the old meets stood in the freezing cold trying to clay a car with frost on it, was a laugh, machining a car in the rain. Times change and I think detailing in the UK is only half way there, much room for more people but will effect pricing and the pro's will not like this.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck with the move and enjoy ur new life.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

All the best for the future, im sure it is the rite thing to do. good luck mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best or you and familly in the new venture

you have given me some great advise over the years

all the best Steve ,good luck and bon voyage


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great opportunity, have fun in the Texas sun, looking forward to seeing what you choose as your daily driver, has to be a v8


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Good luck steve, was a pleasure to meet you and learn loads on the two training days I did,hope all goes well for you and your family and you make the most of life in the U.S.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Good luck dude and keep us all posted on how you and family are doing. 

Texas:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> Great opportunity, have fun in the Texas sun, looking forward to seeing what you choose as your daily driver, has to be a v8


Proberbly a V6 or straight 6. Gas is $3.30 a gallon there so still quite high but prices dropping back to $3 a gallon or less. Currently gas in Dallas is about £1.98 a Gallon in the UK. If it keeps going up here then the UK will be paying more a litre than the US for a gallon.

The other big difference is car tax. Anything up to a pick up truck is only $55 a year car tax, a Range Rover is only $75. Once a car is 10 years old it is only $10 a year.

Looking at a Kia Sorrento 3.8L V6 or a Chevvy Trailblazer with a 4.4L straight 6. They may do 16mpg round town so thats why I dont want a Chevvy Tahoe 6.2 V8 that does 9mpg.

Is going to be fun though. Deciding on what to buy ignoring stupid car tax and petrol costs.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope You already bought a new cowboy hat to blend in lol 

Good luck with the move enjoy (i am sure You will)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Huge congratulations Steve, have to say thanks for introducing me to machine polishing and wet sanding at a couple of your tuition days!

Wishing you every success and stay safe!

Jon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good luck Steve. Nor did we always see eye to eye but you always gave great advice.

Hope to see you detailing abroad.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck Steve :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

All the very best for the future.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic news !! Good luck in the new role. And wrap up warm its pretty cold there 

Have a blast and keep popping by to give us all an update.

Take care.

G


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Onward and upwards...all the best !


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations Steve, all the very best to you and your family mate.

My question to you is... What's happening with all your detailing gear?

Have you got a mass product sale do do! I know I'm very interested in purchasing gear from you 

All the very best mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats and good luck with your venture - and makes sure you still visit DW and tell us about your travels


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

All the best for the future mate.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a link to try and help you:lol::lol::lol:

http://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/Cowboy-Hats-CCOWBOYHATS/


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

All the best mucka, thanks for all your posts.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yee Ha sounds fantastic enjoy , plenty of oil related work out there to Caddy would be good to detail


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck Steve and if you're ever south of the border, (Mexico City), give me a shout for a beer!
Oh, BTW, as one ex-pat to a future ex-pat, if you want links to sites for UK TV programs (including BBC F1 coverage!) so you don't get homesick -which you will from time-to-time, drop me a PM!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Best of luck, hope it goes well.

Being a travel agent any chance i can organise your flights :lol::lol:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Good luck. I hope it all goes well. I would love to move to America but the girlfriend wont budge


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck mate.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

All the best, Steve. Hope you enjoy your new live in the US of A.

Regards
Steven


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

All the best mate but they do have the internet there also mate.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Jack said:


> Good luck. I hope it all goes well. I would love to move to America but the girlfriend wont budge


you need to go on a few holidays to different countries first, then decide where you would like to live.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

All the best, hope all goes well :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

All the best to you all Steve


----------



## _Chris.T_ (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope you enjoy it 

I know I certainly would, I know America has its disadvantages but the positives far outweigh them.


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Good luck mate, and thanks for all the help full hints and tips at the detailing day


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Congrats and good luck with your venture - and makes sure you still visit DW and tell us about your travels


Cheers Bill. I will be signing up on the international supporters scheme, would not want to leave the best detailing forum. Can I keep my user name as well??



Kiashuma said:


> Best of luck, hope it goes well.
> 
> Being a travel agent any chance i can organise your flights :lol::lol:


Dude why not I'll give you some dates and see if you can work your magic. Trying to not to have to pay the tax for the long haul flight by breaking the flignt in Europe. Would rather spend a few hundred notes in a city than line the governments pockets.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Enjoy. My in-laws lived in Dallas and we were there last year for a visit - had a great time. 

Head to Babes chicken in Frisco if you get a chance!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Al the best Steve! :thumb:

I'm still considering joining my parents with move to Austin, the weather and quality of life out there is hard to ignore!

Richard


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

All the very best Steve


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

You'll miss the great British weather :lol:

Good luck fella :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Al the best Steve! :thumb:
> 
> I'm still considering joining my parents with move to Austin, the weather and quality of life out there is hard to ignore!
> 
> Richard


We think it is the best move. Not just for cheap gas either. There are other benefits; the weather being one. 
Quality of life, much less taxation, the education system, big houses, nice big car etc etc. The car clubs are awsome and loads on a Sunday morning to go to if you can get up early enough. Went to a Dodge Challenger meet in September and the cars were amazing.

I just can't take it here anymore, horrid weather in the summer, £150 to fill our cars tonight with petrol, taxed to death. The list is endless.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for all your advice and my introduction to machining.
Don't look back mate its a great country and as someone said earlier the posatives way way outway the negatives. I had the opotunity to move there when I was 18 into my uncles business and did'nt take it!. Now at 40 with family it is my biggest regret so go and enjoy it mate.
Best Regards Paul.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Cheers Bill. I will be signing up on the international supporters scheme, would not want to leave the best detailing forum. Can I keep my user name as well??
> 
> Dude why not I'll give you some dates and see if you can work your magic. Trying to not to have to pay the tax for the long haul flight by breaking the flignt in Europe. Would rather spend a few hundred notes in a city than line the governments pockets.


Cheers, i was joking but happy to help you out :thumb:
Let me know dates etc and i will see what i can do


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

All the best, i think its a fantastic opportunity, you only live once
I take it you have a house all sorted to go to then?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a fantastic oppertunity for you.

Good luck with the move and all the best for the future bud. :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Good luck, hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the States even though your feet aren't on the ground yet. I hope you like it and I think you will but it isn't all blue skies, cheap gas and warm, sunny weather here.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats steve with the big move.I would move to dallas in a second, i was there back in 2003 and im still talking about the steaks i had out there :thumb::thumb::thumb: 

Oh and the best hot dog you can get is off the guys with the stall outside the 6th floor museum ..


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck to you. 
You will have the time of your life there. Make the best of it. Not many people get a chance to do what you're doing. 
I did some travelling and one of my stops was in Texas. Not Dallas but San Antonio and Houston. I had a ball out there, throughout the whole trip. Cannot beat the southern hospitality. They will welcome you with open arms. Met some of the nicest people in the states that I still keep in touch with and will see some of them later in the year when I go back. Such a massive country and so much to do there, you will never be bored!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

All the very best to you and your family Steve. Im emigrated twice (mental I know) and I can tell you that it really is an exciting time (selling the house....not so much). Take care


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Steve:wave:
Good luck on your new venture
You will be missed on here and at headquarters shinearama
Best of luck:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good luck, all the very best:wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We close the house on the 4th April and move out after the container has left and staying at the Premier Inn at Manchester Airport till we fly out on Saturday 6th April. House sorted now and deposit paid, nice 2 3/4 garage, the 3/4 bit is a workshop area so we can get two cars in the garage plus half a garage space.

Only bad bit is I hit a pot hole tonight in the BMW going to get some petrol and the suspension on the right front wheel has collapsed and the wheel is about 2" under the arch, plus the arch is damaged from trying to steer it and the tyre is shredded. Car is parked up in town looking very sad.

All I wanted as this car has a tow bar and we were going to haul our stuff to the tip, and sell it so now we have no car now.....Grrrrrr.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Major change, hope all goes well but then...why shouldn't it?
I also think you are lucky to be able to make this move.

Good luck Steve! :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sad to see you go but hope you enjoy it and all goes well!

Good luck!


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

good luck  shame ive only come to realise your from alti too  could of come in for a chat i lived on oldfield brow for 20 off yrs,


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Best of luck with the move. Hopefully the weather will be a damn site better too


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

All the best with the move.

Any pictures of your new place?


----------

